# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Sastanak pulskih Roda, nedjelja u 10, Mercator

## BusyBee

Objavljujem da ce se pulske Rode sastati u nedjelju u 10 u Mercatoru (vjerojatno vani, ako ulovimo mjesta).
Ovo je ujedno i zadnji sastanak u Mercatoru dok ne zahladi - maknut cemo se na neko drugo mjesto u ove toplije dane.

Dodjite!

----------


## litala

uh, ja skoro zaboravila   :Razz:

----------


## Mala

vidimo se

----------


## Mamita

i ja bi  :/

----------


## BusyBee

Pa hajde, blizu ti je Rijeka, a ni pulsko nije za baciti.   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Sastanak bio i prosao, skupila se stara garda.
Za sljedeci planiramo biti malo vise avanturisticki nastrojene  8)  pa ce se sastanak odrzati *prve subote u mjesecu, u 18 sati u Antena Sat kaficu* (na zaobilaznici).

----------


## BusyBee

Sastanak, sutra! Tko stize?

----------


## litala

digla si krivi topic, da ne bi netko pomislio da je opet u nedjelju  8) 

idem dignut i onaj drugi...

----------


## BusyBee

Pa pogledaj oba posta iznad tvog, nista nisma krivo podignula.   :Razz:

----------


## mendula

> Tko stize?


Ja. Nadam se.

----------


## BusyBee

Super!

----------


## Mala

stara garda se opet skupila

----------


## litala

da garda   :Laughing:  

tri musketirice i nekoliko djecice   :Heart:

----------


## Mala

> tri musketirice i *nekoliko* djecice



obzirom na tri mušketirice, prosjek nam je vipe nego dobar... 6   :Heart:

----------


## mendula

:Embarassed:  

Roštilj za ručak razvuko se u večeru, što zbog gostiju, što zbog traljave organizacije, i tako...
Već mi je neugodno najavljivat se za sljedeći put. A imam i brdo pitanja o kojima bih ćaskala. Nadam se da mi ne zamjerate previše...

----------


## litala

> Roštilj za ručak razvuko se u večeru...


pa sto ne rece, mogli smo se i mi doslepesati do tamo   :Laughing:

----------

